# Akward hunt.



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Today in the early morning i went to get some laughing dove as they are very active that tim of day, 
First shot : ~10m - the dove was very aware of me so i took an instinctive shot and i hit the tail - missed the dove.
Second shot : ~20m - i thought theres only one dove there so i took a shot, hit a branch just infront of the doves head - shot deflected and 5 doves flown out of the tree.
Third shot: ~20m - hit the dove in the crop, and i thought finally ! But he landed on a dang cat.
Fourth shot: Fork hit, i gave up and tried to get another 30 minutes of sleep.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

The most disapointing hunt i'v ever had.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's the hand that's dealt from time to time, I suppose. Better luck tomorrow (at least you'll be rested).


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Doc said:


> The cans/bottle tops are calling ;-) no such thing as too much practice imho
> 
> Got to respect someone for calling it a day if they're of their game. Clean shots and all.


i see myself as a good shot and i think practice is not the answer, maybe sleep 
When i do practice its on sparrows and starlings, not cans and bottle tops


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, that's just the way it goes sometimes. But at least you had the joy of the hunt, found some game, and got to take some shots. There is pleasure in those things, even if you did not collect any game.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sometimes it's best to know when it's time to go home and sit by the fire with a drink :drinkup: and just be glad your able to take that walk in the woods to enjoy the nature all around


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

If it wasn't a challenge it wouldn't be fun.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

The only one who is happy is the cat ;- )

wll


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

wll said:


> The only one who is happy is the cat ;- )
> 
> wll


I feed feral cats, because they get rid of rodents, i gave that cat high quality expensive cat food (and medical care) and he stole my dove


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Cats are seriously self centered .... Now, if you had a good dog, it would have chased the cat away, then nabbed that bird and brought it back to you!!!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Charles said:


> Cats are seriously self centered .... Now, if you had a good dog, it would have chased the cat away, then nabbed that bird and brought it back to you!!!
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


I actually own 9 dogs, (1 boxer pup, 1 mix-bred pitbull, 3 pyrenees, 2 small dogs unknown breed and a pair of dobermans).

but this hunt was in my backyard, so taking a dog didnt even enter my mind. dogs i take to long hunts or night hunts, were its not only me, or when im training the pup.

**I have a big backyard full of oak trees so its still a challenge.


----------

